# January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 December 2005)

Yes folks, it's that time of the month again!  Time to shake out the cobwebs, scan through the watchlists and select the best potential performer for January, 2006!

Now lets quickly recap the rules:

*1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on December 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Good luck all!

P.S. Don't forget that Otrader  will be giving away a free copy of their fantastic portfolio management software to the competition entrant who has the best average return over each three month period. The first copy will be given away at the end of February to the best performer over December, January and February. If you already own a copy of Otrader, you will win a license for a second PC that you can use yourself or give away to a friend or family member. Take a look at what Otrader has to offer now at  www.otrader.com.au and get started with a 20 day fully functional trial!


----------



## Bobby (25 December 2005)

Hi Joe,
Can you tell me how to find the results of past months tipping competitions please, have tried on search with no luck.
Regards Bob.


----------



## doctorj (25 December 2005)

*FAR

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!*


----------



## Joe Blow (25 December 2005)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> Can you tell me how to find the results of past months tipping competitions please, have tried on search with no luck.
> Regards Bob.




Bob,

You can find the full results for the November competition here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=25823&postcount=9

The full results are usually posted towards the end of the thread titled '(relevent month) stock competition entries!'


----------



## tarnor (25 December 2005)

has to be CAZ!


----------



## woywoy (25 December 2005)

CEO for me please.  (first time tipping, but I would assume you are not allowed to tip options?  If so, I would tip CEOO)


----------



## woywoy (25 December 2005)

PS CEO was floated by Marketech.  Check it out.  www.cnow.com.au

It might miss out on the Jan. tipping comp, but if there was a yearly one, I reckon it would be  a shoe in.  Only floated last Tuesday.  

Merry xmas to all.


----------



## woywoy (25 December 2005)

aha.... Okay, I've just read the rules and realize that I don't qualify to enter.

All yours baglimit!!


----------



## Happy (25 December 2005)

BLT


----------



## sam76 (25 December 2005)

VSG please Joe


----------



## yogi-in-oz (25 December 2005)

THX ..... off its lows already ..... 

Merry Christmas and happy trading in 2006 to all .....  !~!

  yogi


----------



## son of baglimit (25 December 2005)

go away woywoy - u r an embarrassment........

all that CEO ramping - thats my job.

i go for FRE


----------



## Profitseeker (26 December 2005)

buy please


----------



## tdkx669 (26 December 2005)

IBA


----------



## Fleeta (26 December 2005)

OK, I'm pretty sure that tdkx669 doesn't qualify, so I want IBA. After all, I'm the one thats been talking it up all year.

In the event they do qualify, I take CEO, which was previously taken by woywoy, who also doesn't qualify (and passed up by Baglimit....not a good sign!!).

In the event that both of these guys qualify, I take NVC.

After all that, I deserve to be disqualified due to the complexity of this post. Maybe tech can graph it and add some comments and it will all become clear to everybody!

Happy new year everybody, and good luck in your never ending quest to beat the market consistently!


----------



## chicken (26 December 2005)

Joe I am still sticking to SBM please


----------



## son of baglimit (27 December 2005)

fleeta - dont expect any ann's during JANUARY, hence i dont think they'll go anywhere yet......but dont let ya eyes leave the screens either - OK.


----------



## brisvegas (27 December 2005)

I'll take *MOX* this month as they start some drilling in January, probably wont get any results by months end so may be tipping this one a month too early but with proximity to olympic dam, prominent hill and carrapateena there may be some price activity


.................... pete


----------



## Lucstar (27 December 2005)

MGX for me thanks.


----------



## powwww (27 December 2005)

IGR or BTA, 

IGR...BTA...IGR...BTA

After some disapointing times I'd say Bta should certainly move north.  but...I'm just getting into the IGR thing so I think I will take that to avoid being boring. Held bta for years and igr is just new to the plantation!

SO *IGR* IT IS!


----------



## bozena (27 December 2005)

SDL please


----------



## Bobby (28 December 2005)

BMX  thanks.


----------



## rozella (28 December 2005)

BSA thanks


----------



## bvbfan (28 December 2005)

i might have to have ADY again thanks


----------



## ray (28 December 2005)

SBM has already been good to me but Chicken has it so ,i will go with GBG
thanks


----------



## RichKid (28 December 2005)

ray said:
			
		

> SBM has already been good to me but Chicken has it so ,i will go with GBG
> thanks




Ray, please read the first post in this thread to see if you qualify- no dud posts will be counted. Thanks! We have a comp every month so don't worry if you miss out this time.


----------



## RichKid (28 December 2005)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> OK, I'm pretty sure that tdkx669 doesn't qualify, so I want IBA. After all, I'm the one thats been talking it up all year.
> 
> In the event they do qualify, I take CEO, which was previously taken by woywoy, who also doesn't qualify (and passed up by Baglimit....not a good sign!!).
> 
> ...




Maybe we should add penalties everytime someone as mixed up as Fleeta confuses a moderator with a convoluted post.....but since humour is a potent antidote you get away with it this time, I bet the 'duck' (as Tech calls himself, for no known reason) is having a laugh at you, just wait for the graph.... Eitherway Fleeta, you get IBA as you've picked it first and no other eligible partcipants have picked it.


----------



## visual (28 December 2005)

ok,i`ll have vcr
they should have their trial completed by then and so far the ce mark looks attainable.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (29 December 2005)

I'll have a punt at TGF

 

TBI


----------



## dutchie (30 December 2005)

G'day Joe

I'll try CRS please

Cheers


----------



## Porper (30 December 2005)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> I'll have a punt at TGF
> 
> 
> 
> TBI




Oh well missed out on my favourite stock as Barbarian Investor has it.

I will go for JUM please Joe as it has just come up on my daily scan and the chart looks excellent to me, although I think it will retrace slightly before the next push up.

Happy New Year to everybody at ASF and I thank everyone for their efforts and contributions to the forum.It has made a huge difference to my trading skills. :santa:

Look forward to next year.


----------



## RichKid (30 December 2005)

I'll take ARQ (Arc Energy) please Joe.

It appears to have ended that correction which followed the oil price down, now that oil has stabilised I expect some positive sentiment to add support and for it to move to at least the previous highs, may take a month or two to get going completely. I hold ARQ.


----------



## Milk Man (30 December 2005)

OPL please.


----------



## clowboy (30 December 2005)

EMI thanx joe


----------



## brerwallabi (31 December 2005)

I'll take you AUZ thanks Joe.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 December 2005)

GLO Joe


----------



## Bronte (31 December 2005)

HDR Pls


----------



## happytrader (31 December 2005)

If I'm not too late I'd like CIG please Joe thanks.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## JetDollars (1 January 2006)

TGF - Tianshan Goldfields

REASON: Breakout

Hope this is not too late.


----------



## JetDollars (1 January 2006)

Missed out on TGF as well.

So, LEG please Joe.



			
				JetDollars said:
			
		

> TGF - Tianshan Goldfields
> 
> REASON: Breakout
> 
> Hope this is not too late.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (1 January 2006)

TGF looking to go over 0.27   and rising?


----------



## GreatPig (1 January 2006)

If it's not too late to enter, I'll take IOH thanks.

I didn't see it taken already.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## markrmau (2 January 2006)

CSE for me please.


----------



## tech/a (2 January 2006)

PNO if available.


----------



## laurie (3 January 2006)

I like to declare myself a winner right *NOW*!!  

cheers laurie


----------



## Boyou (22 January 2008)

I just checked the competition board and  all I see is red! 

Even NGF has succumbed to the fever.Tigerboi held out gamely.

Has there ever been such a landmark /lowmark in the history of ASF before?
History in the making. .............    awesome

Still smiling and counting my pennies


----------



## Joe Blow (22 January 2008)

Boyou said:


> I just checked the competition board and  all I see is red!
> 
> Even NGF has succumbed to the fever.Tigerboi held out gamely.
> 
> ...




This thread is from January 2006.

Current competition discussion here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9367


----------

